# Hello from Stuttgart, Germany



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Folks,

for a Long time I've been Surfing on VI-Control, now it's time to become an active Member. My Name is Wolf, greetings to you all Professionals and Hobbyist's!
I'm a Hobby musician since quite a time, coming from Jazz, Rock and several other Styles like Country or electronical stuff. My big Passion is Film Scoring and collecting Sample Libraries - especially Strings.
If you like to get an Impression what I do musically, you may want to watch my stuff on my YouTube Site: Wolf unplugged

Greetings
Wolf


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey Wolf, welcome.
Noch nen Stuttgarter!


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey Nils...thanks for the welcome! Das' ja'n Ding...


----------



## Jaap (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome Wolf and I hope you enjoy your stay here! Greetings from you neighbour country (well I actually live only 3 miles from the border  )


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey thanks for your welcome, Jaap! From which country are you? I hope that cow on the avatar picure did appriciate your open air gig!


----------



## danbo (Jul 4, 2018)

I spent a lot of time in Stuttgart, I was working out of Boeblingen. I remember a piano store there, I played a Fazioli which was probably the most amazing piano I've ever touched. What is the name of that store? I can't remember now.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi and welcome Wolf. It's a great community, don't hesitate to share your music here
Grüße aus Karlsruhe.


----------



## AR (Jul 4, 2018)

Greetings from Black Forest


----------



## Jaap (Jul 4, 2018)

Wolf68 said:


> Hey thanks for your welcome, Jaap! From which country are you? I hope that cow on the avatar picure did appriciate your open air gig!



From The Netherlands here and yes the cows are enjoying it a lot haha, they are from the neighbour farm here and quite curious when I am fiddling with the guitar outside!


----------



## fretti (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome, funny there are actually quite a few people on this forum living in _*the*_ Autostadt (didn't know that)




danbo said:


> I spent a lot of time in Stuttgart, I was working out of Boeblingen. I remember a piano store there, I played a Fazioli which was probably the most amazing piano I've ever touched. What is the name of that store? I can't remember now.


Might be Piano Fischer (Theodor-Heuss Straße); when I remember correctly their second floor is only for Concert Grands:

https://www.piano-fischer.de/standorte.html#stuttgart


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

danbo said:


> I spent a lot of time in Stuttgart, I was working out of Boeblingen. I remember a piano store there, I played a Fazioli which was probably the most amazing piano I've ever touched. What is the name of that store? I can't remember now.


so you know Stuttgart & Böblingen, that's cool. didn't you take the piano along?


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jaap said:


> From The Netherlands here and yes the cows are enjoying it a lot haha, they are from the neighbour farm here and quite curious when I am fiddling with the guitar outside!


so then cheers to the netherlands! nice to hear that you also play in the countryside..I also do this from time to time.


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

fretti said:


> Welcome, funny there are actually quite a few people on this forum living in _*the*_ Autostadt (didn't know that)



....thanks for the welcome, fretti! yep - funny that there seems to be a strong southern Germany fraction here. Although I live in the Audtostadt I don't have a car. So I have much more Money for buying string libraries....


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

Maxime Luft said:


> Hi and welcome Wolf. It's a great community, don't hesitate to share your music here
> Grüße aus Karlsruhe.


thanks for the welcome, neighbor! Karlsruhe ist ja um die Ecke...I will think about posting a tune of mine!


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 4, 2018)

AR said:


> Greetings from Black Forest


Thanks dude! greetings back to the beautiful black forest!


----------



## StefanE (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome @Wolf68!


----------

